
Minecrafted (Minecraft for iPhone) - bjonathan
http://appshopper.com/games/minecrafted
======
wccrawford
Jeez, why wouldn't he just give it its own name and graphics, and call it a
clone? Would have been perfectly legal, and brought almost as much attention.

~~~
dgreensp
This may just be a thin client for the multiplayer version of Minecraft,
meaning it would talk to a Minecraft server but not actually simulate the
world itself.

Can anyone clear this up?

~~~
kmort
The discussion on Reddit mentioned that it's a client for a Minecraft server's
"Creative" mode (free-form building). This is the mode that is playable in-
browser and lacks a lot of the world modelling that is available in the
regular game mode.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/e5y6i/im_outraged...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/e5y6i/im_outraged_by_this_its_not_an_inspiration_its_a/)

------
carbocation
Presumably this infringes on notch's trademark rights, no?

~~~
jarin
Probably. With any luck, notch will just acquire the developer.

~~~
citricsquid
Why on earth would Notch acquire him?

~~~
jarin
Save him some work and prevent him from having to spend time learning Cocoa
Touch instead of working on the desktop client and server? Sometimes it's
better to embrace passion than to hit the auto-lawsuit button.

~~~
Tiktaalik
The downside is that if this app is terrible it makes him look bad. If he buys
this guy's app then it's yet another thing he has to support.

~~~
anthonyb
Already looking bad, considering some of the apps up on the right hand bar. I
got "Charlie bit me 3.0", "Snail race" and "Who threw poo".

Unless this is some sort of cunning parody site...

~~~
sirn
App Shopper is an App Store price monitor site. Developer's site can be found
at: <http://mindvirusgames.com/>

------
zephjc
Doesnt seem legit - some of the screenshots use the default theme, and at
least a couple others use the Doku theme.

------
DrStalker
Has anyone actually tried the app to see what the quality is like?

-Doug

~~~
stevenbrianhall
That's what I'm waiting to hear about. Clicking the "Buy Now" link gives me
the following: "The item you've requested is not currently available in the US
store."

